# FTP Server - Dynamische IP



## sixx66 (17. Juli 2002)

Hi leude!

Wir wollen unseren Kunden nen FTP Server einrichten, besser gesagt eingerichtet hab ich ihn schon. Nun bleibt nur noch das Problem das wir "nur" ADSL haben und damit keine feste IP... Ich hab von anbietern gehört die für solche Fälle feste Adressen anbieten, nur noch keinen anständigen gefunden... die Frage ist nun wer einen guten kennt und ob man es irgendwie einrichten kann das man dem Anbieter nicht nach jeder Einwahl manuell die aktuelle IP geben muss.  

thx schonma, sixx


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Juli 2002)

google : dyndns


----------



## dPo2000 (17. Juli 2002)

hi,


können sich eure kunden keine feste ip leisten ? naja egal... ;P

also da du erfahrungen hören wolltest. ich war nicht so begeistert
von den dyndns anbietern. teilweise (gerade bei den "massenprovidern") dauert die auflösung extrem lange...










mfg
dPo


----------



## Virtual Freak (17. Juli 2002)

*ok*

surf mal bei http://www.dyndns.org vorbei und besorg dir da ne domain...die sehen zear nich grad toll aus auber is erst mal ne domain.
dan. besorgst dir noch  n ip update client...findest du auch da auf der seite...
ich hab mal bali dns eingesetzt geht ganz gut..
zur konfig kannst mich kontakten wenn nötig...

Greetz VF


----------

